# A cold, clear night



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

Had fun for an hour just out of town, before my fingers got too cold.

Moon over lake by Rob Earl, on Flickr

The 502 by Rob Earl, on Flickr

Snowy logs by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

What beautiful pictures, nature at its best. :thumb:


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Stunning!! 
Bet you're glad you've left this crap hole of a country behind. My plan is to move abroad as soon as i can, the UK is on a rapid decline I'm afraid.
Canada looks amazing!!


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

The auroras were apparently out last night, according to the app on my phone - but it lied....
So here's another milky Way shot.

Milky Way and Dryden light pollution by Rob Earl, on Flickr


----------



## adambrown2015 (Feb 28, 2014)

What settings are you using here nate fantastic photos!


----------



## tigerspill (Nov 28, 2015)

adambrown2015 said:


> What settings are you using here nate fantastic photos!


Exactly the question I was going to ask. Great photos.


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great Photo's Rob what camera and lens are you using


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

These are all shot with a Canon 6D camera and Tokina 11-16mm f/2.8 lens.
The setting should be available on the Flickr page if you click on the photo - the exif data should be beneath the picture which will tell you aperture , ISO, shutter time etc.

The Tokina lens is designed for use on a crop sensor camera so is not ideal since I upgraded to the 6D which is full frame. I'm looking to upgrade soon - maybe to the Rokinon 24mm f/1.4 which will let a lot more light in and is renowned as one of the best in the business for night sky shots.
These images are my whole reasoning for getting the 6D, which may be the cheapest full frame camera that Canon does, but has THE best sensor for low light, high ISO work.

Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## angel1449 (Apr 15, 2012)

absolutely beautiful mate


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

I presume that in manual mode. 

Do you just experiment with the exposure time?


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

srhutch said:


> I presume that in manual mode.
> 
> Do you just experiment with the exposure time?


Yes, full manual. Set the aperture as big as it will go to let as much light in as possible (smallest number, f/1.8, f/2.8 etc).
Set a shutter speed that will not show any star movement for the focal length you are using. For me, shooting at 16mm, that is about 30 seconds. More explanation here - http://www.exploringexposure.com/blog/2014/8/28/how-to-avoid-star-trails-with-the-500-rule
Set ISO to something like 800 to 1600 and take a few shots. Have a look and see what needs tweaking - maybe up the ISO a bit if you're not getting much detail. But beware, the higher the ISO goes, the noisier and grainier the image will be. My old 40D crop sensor camera topped out at about ISO800 before the images were almost unusable, whereas the 6D can be pushed a lot further and I quite often shoot at ISO6400 or 12800.

The best bet is just to get out there and play.


----------



## Hufty (Apr 27, 2015)

:thumb:Rob it's tipping down here in Cumbria unless you are duck or Patrick Duffy your stuffed.


Awesome pics though wish I lived somewhere like Canada.


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

TonyHill said:


> Stunning!!
> Bet you're glad you've left this crap hole of a country behind. My plan is to move abroad as soon as i can, the UK is on a rapid decline I'm afraid.
> Canada looks amazing!!


Yes, I think you are right and a wise move, it will not improve here now.


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

rob28 said:


> Yes, full manual. Set the aperture as big as it will go to let as much light in as possible (smallest number, f/1.8, f/2.8 etc).
> Set a shutter speed that will not show any star movement for the focal length you are using. For me, shooting at 16mm, that is about 30 seconds. More explanation here - http://www.exploringexposure.com/blog/2014/8/28/how-to-avoid-star-trails-with-the-500-rule
> Set ISO to something like 800 to 1600 and take a few shots. Have a look and see what needs tweaking - maybe up the ISO a bit if you're not getting much detail. But beware, the higher the ISO goes, the noisier and grainier the image will be. My old 40D crop sensor camera topped out at about ISO800 before the images were almost unusable, whereas the 6D can be pushed a lot further and I quite often shoot at ISO6400 or 12800.
> 
> The best bet is just to get out there and play.


That's great. I have a 40d, and thinking of upgrading to a 6d. Had the 40d for nearly 8 years so not done bad, but would need a short lens of some description.

Is the wifi/gps version really worth the extra over the n version?


----------



## rob28 (Nov 7, 2008)

srhutch said:


> Is the wifi/gps version really worth the extra over the n version?


You may use it - I know some do, but for me I never use the GPS.
The WiFi is something I want to use more as it can be handy for setting up shots - the same with live view and magnifying to focus on a star.


----------



## fad460 (Dec 30, 2015)

Amazing pictures really! Set the first one as my wallpaper instantly. Thank you for sharing


----------



## lanciamug (May 18, 2008)

Hufty said:


> :thumb:Rob it's tipping down here in Cumbria unless you are duck or Patrick Duffy your stuffed.
> 
> Awesome pics though wish I lived somewhere like Canada.


:lol: Many thanks for the Patrick Duffy reference, made my day!:lol:


----------



## srhutch (Aug 2, 2009)

rob28 said:


> You may use it - I know some do, but for me I never use the GPS.
> The WiFi is something I want to use more as it can be handy for setting up shots - the same with live view and magnifying to focus on a star.


So tempted to upgrade to the 6D. Only thing stopping me is the thought of the 6D II being released in September (rumoured).


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

lanciamug said:


> :lol: Many thanks for the Patrick Duffy reference, made my day!:lol:


Was thinking the same thing, a real blast from the past!:wave:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

stunning shots


----------

